
What it's like to intern at Facebook in 2019 - mrathi12
https://mukulrathi.com/facebook-internship-experience-2019/
======
rvz
> Facebook came to my university...

I stopped reading from that sentence and realised the source of skills and the
so called 'tech talent' that Facebook is really looking for. It is the same
old elite Oxbridge + London universities in the 'golden triangle' that get all
the opportunities running to them and no where else. Even after the internship
ends, you are networked with the employees and already have an instant offer
to work there.

It is no wonder in 2019, Facebook would more likely go to those universities
in person and give you a referral + internship than else where else and that
is the true reality for direct applicants.

Thank you for sharing your internship story, however, students from non Ivy
League and non Russell Group universities need not apply.

~~~
mrathi12
In response to your comment, Facebook merely gave a talk, they did not refer
anyone - I applied online without a referral.

This post is about what the internship itself was like, not how to apply -
there are plenty of other posts about that online.

------
mrathi12
It's coming round to internship interviewing season again, so for those
considering interning at Facebook, here's a post that will hopefully give you
a better insight of what it is like to intern at Facebook! I thoroughly
enjoyed my internship this summer and would strongly recommend interning here
- in fact I'll be returning next summer for another internship!

